# easy roux method for beginners



## Cubing Fr3aK (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi there. I've finally got around to making a video for solving the cube roux style. I know its not a new solution but i think i have done a good job breaking down the steps so true beginners will be able to understand and hopfully get hooked. Its a bit of a work in progress and a lil rough. please have a look and give me your opionions on improvements. Thanks in advance.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Feb 5, 2019)

As a 30 second CFOP solver I got at least a little idea of how basic Roux works. But I am not sure how complete beginners will come along with it.


----------



## Cubing Fr3aK (Feb 5, 2019)

freshcuber.de said:


> As a 30 second CFOP solver I got at least a little idea of how basic Roux works. But I am not sure how complete beginners will come along with it.



After veiwing it a few times. i seen how the last step is a lil vauge. The LSE section (which people coming from cclop dont know) needs more work and detail. Thanks for your in put.


----------



## Cubing Fr3aK (Feb 12, 2019)

I will have a pdf to go along with this video soon


----------



## carl888 (Feb 19, 2019)

I understand you put lots of effort into making this tutorial, and it is very clear. But.. the 1st step of roux is to make a 1x2x3 block on the left, 2nd step is to make the opposite 1x2x3 block on the right. What you have done here is taken a bit of CFOP cross, then inserted F2l pairs into the FR Fl BL & BR slots to make these 1x2x3 blocks without an order of process. Also there is no mention of rescricted moves from the start yet you made the R slice resctricted by placing the Blue White edge in your step 1. I get you have tried to simplify it for beginners. I would call this a roux variant, not easy roux.


----------



## Cubing Fr3aK (Feb 21, 2019)

carl888 said:


> I understand you put lots of effort into making this tutorial, and it is very clear. But.. the 1st step of roux is to make a 1x2x3 block on the left, 2nd step is to make the opposite 1x2x3 block on the right. What you have done here is taken a bit of CFOP cross, then inserted F2l pairs into the FR Fl BL & BR slots to make these 1x2x3 blocks without an order of process. Also there is no mention of rescricted moves from the start yet you made the R slice resctricted by placing the Blue White edge in your step 1. I get you have tried to simplify it for beginners. I would call this a roux variant, not easy roux.


Thanks for your input. I agree its not a true roux method but a variant. I was trying to break down steps into the easiest way to explain for a beginner. Giving them a structured intuitive process to complete the first 2 steps with out algs. I also agree that placing the blue white edge makes the right slice partially restricted but find this step nessisary for the structured process mentioned above to work. I’m currently working on pdf’s and a web page that should clarify “the process” even more. It is a work progress and i appriaciate your input....thank you


----------

